# Posting As A Guest - Can We Add This?



## lana (Jun 28, 2015)

Dear Moderators,

Can we add the option to post as a guest?

I have a few reasons for this request, but one in particular is that I think it would allow a user to post a question or topic that they would prefer to share anonymously.

I can think of a LOT of topics that I would like to post in the Off Topic and Relationship thread, but I hesitate to do so. If I had the option to post anonymously I would definitely use it.

Not to mention, this would help eliminate "trolls". All users would know that the person is posting as a guest-introducing a topic that might be controversial or private. I don't want to incite arguments, but I will say that it wouldn't hurt to encourage constructive conversation and dialogue.

Please reply.

Thank you!


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 28, 2015)

oh you mean like an incognito feature?
the powers that be would still know its you though


----------



## lana (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi! I'm fine with the moderators knowing who we are even if we post incognito. I would just like to be able to start a thread anonymously to all of my fellow members. The mods have to maintain control of the board so I truly do understand.


@Nazaneen


----------



## sj10460 (Jun 29, 2015)

why not just start the thread?

or prefix it with *this is not me but a friend* like a lot of other posters do


----------



## lana (Jun 29, 2015)

Hmm...because I don't like to lie (lol) It might really be me. @sj10460 
I would like to respond and answer questions without acting like it's about a friend. You know?

But I see what you mean...those threads usually go wayyy left because people think it was the original poster.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 30, 2015)

no idts. will cause a lot of drama.


----------



## lana (Jul 1, 2015)

I disagree.  See, this thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ll-make-your-life-their-entertainment.762799/

This is just one of the reasons why we need an incognito feature.

OP had to delete her original post because it was too personal and the other members were worried that LHCF would go in on her.
She just needed someone to talk to without judgment and remembering her "history" on the board. Too bad she wasn't allowed to post anonymously.


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Aug 2, 2015)

I think that's an excellent idea! They can give paid account holders the option of posting incognito...


----------

